

When should you leave your day job to open a start-up? - rayvega


======
patio11
I have had a day job for the last 2.5 years, while also having a little side
business selling software. Its great fun.

I find it helps me focus on time management, in the same way that driving to
be ramen profitable keeps you appropriately focused on charging customers
money. You start to get pretty good at cutting out stupid wastes of time which
some businesses get caught up in. (My favorite example for software
businesses: fulfillment. Seriously, Mr. Highly Paid Professional, what the
heck are you doing licking that envelope. You should outsource to a cheaper
tongue and use the time savings to do something which adds value.)

After you're ramen profitable, or "day job profitable", you can pretty much
quit whenever you darn well please. I'm not totally positive about my plans
yet, but I'm thinking that I'll finish my current contract, politely bow my
way out of recontracting, and then find something to occupy the 12+ hours a
day that will free up. Probably a second business endeavor and a decent amount
of what the economists like to call "leisure".

------
aaronblohowiak
usually, we preface these questions with "Ask HN: ". For this particular
question, the answer is either a) Now, b) Soon, c) In a long time or d) Never.
If you have to ask, the answer is probably c or d for you. You should quit
when you can afford to and have some idea that you want to pursue. Having a
cofounder is nice, as well.

~~~
rayvega
This was actually suppose to be a submission for this link:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/375263/when-should-you-
le...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/375263/when-should-you-leave-your-
day-job-to-open-a-start-up)

Somehow the link got lost. Can others flag this post to be removed since I can
no longer delete it myself? (unless folks want to discuss the topic anyway.)

